# Oil Analysis '01 Jetta 1.8T using Valvoline fossil 5W30 oil



## Jon718 (Aug 14, 2007)

So I got my Blackstone Oil Analysis Report today and I am quite alarmed at the high copper and lead content of my AWW engine. Because my Jetta consumes almost a qt of oil every 1K miles I just started using fossil Valvoline 5W30 oil to keep costs down and also allows me to change the oil at every 2.5k miles instead of 3k. I am aware that the oil I am using does not meet VW 502.0 standards but I am left to wonder if my results would be different had I used M1 OW40 for example. Anway I'd like to hear everyone's input on this:


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Oil Analysis '01 Jetta 1.8T using Valvoline fossil 5W30 oil (Jon718)*

Go back to using an oil suitable for the engine. If VW 502.00 rated oil is too difficult to get or too expensive, then at least use an xW-40 synthetic. But really, is even $6 every 1,000 miles that much compared to wearing out your engine sooner or sludging it up?


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Oil Analysis '01 Jetta 1.8T using Valvoline fossil 5W30 oil (tjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjl* »_ If VW 502.00 rated oil is too difficult to get or too expensive, then at least use an xW-40 synthetic. 

This stuff is $20/gal at Autozone:


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Oil Analysis '01 Jetta 1.8T using Valvoline fossil 5W30 oil (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_
This stuff is $20/gal at Autozone:









best readily available, bargain priced oil right there... that's what i would run in the 1.8T


----------



## Jon718 (Aug 14, 2007)

Unfortunately they don't carry this at my local Autozone nor do they allow delivery to my store.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

walmart has it


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: (Jon718)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon718* »_Unfortunately they don't carry this at my local Autozone nor do they allow delivery to my store. 

I have seen Rotella T Synthetic 5W-40 at Wal Mart and Pep Boys for ~$19 per gallon.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (tjl)*

No wonder it's drinking oil, you should be using a 40 oil not a 30.
0W,5W,10W/40 is what you should be using.
A 30 weight oil will be really thin when hot and will just simply pass by the rings, this may also be the reason your getting high metals in the oil, it may not be just because it's a mineral oil, more than likely it's too thin and isnt providing a very thick protective layer, which turbos require.
I'm using 10w/40 mobil super s semi syn, isnt 502 but is 505 approved.
Doesnt use much oil and is thrashed every night revved to rev limiter done at least 600 miles since oil change and used less than 100ml according to dipstick.
It's now on 159k new turbo at 126k due to cracks found in the housing when the head had to be rebuilt due to a valve burning, i take it must have been burnt because not compression on that cylinder, the garage used quantum 5W/40 and it used quite abit of that, so i switch to 10w/40 semi syn and alls well.
I may try some carlube triple R 5w/40 fully synthetic which is 502 approved 5 litres for £20 same that i'm paying for the semi.
And the engine is sludge free now and has been since i brought it with 117k on it, and the service history was patchy but the owner had the car for last 8 years and even though 2 of the oil change receipts were missing he must have changed the oil because the engine was clean And when i had the running problem i took the rocker off and it looked like new cam and tappets etc..


_Modified by animaniac at 11:09 PM 11-17-2009_


----------



## ghostinator (Aug 16, 2008)

i've ran 5w-30's in my 1.8T for the last 2 oil changes (about 15-16k miles), they were synthetics, and noticed oil disappearing. 
Rotella T synthetic is an awesome oil. I use to use it with 7-8k mile oil changes with the extra capacity filter.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Oil Analysis '01 Jetta 1.8T using Valvoline fossil 5W30 oil (Jon718)*

Wow lead and copper are high. Damaged bearings? I would also be concerned if my lead numbers were that high. Silicon is high as BS said. This could be the root cause of the wear. 
What is the history re: sludge, BS mentioned it in their report. Can you post the rest of the info? 
Viscosity, flashpoint, water content, fuel, etc. are all cut off the report. Assuming viscosity etc. are normal, dirt getting into your engine could be primary problem. Are you running an aftermarket air filter? I'd like to know more about the sludge issue.


_Modified by saaber2 at 8:56 AM 11-19-2009_


----------



## ghostinator (Aug 16, 2008)

k&N's and similar filters let alot of dirt in, i switched to the AEM dryflow and the dirt in my oil decreased making me able to run it longer


----------



## Jon718 (Aug 14, 2007)

I started a similar thread on my oil analysis here:
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/...74286
The second page has the other half of my oil report. 

Basically don't use fossil 5w30, tonight Im going home and putting Rotella T 5W40 in.


----------



## Jon718 (Aug 14, 2007)

just wanted to post my most recent OA report:








Look's like the Rotella oil is pretty damn good though I am still having issues with the oil being burnt up.


----------

